# Oil pump priming problems



## the new paul03 (Sep 8, 2009)

My fathers friend has a 66 gto that he pulled the motor out of and had a local engine shop rebuild it. The motor is a 350 with a 400 crank and bored 60 over. They just got it into the car and went to turn the oil pump with a priming tool and a drill. But there is very little resistance when turning it and no oil is getting to the top of the heads. just wanted to know if anyone had any ideas. sorry could someone move this to the 66 forum my bad.


----------



## Mad modder (Apr 22, 2009)

Did anyone check the oil level? Is the oil pump drive shaft installed in the block? I have seen these thing over looked before.


----------



## the new paul03 (Sep 8, 2009)

yea they did check the oil I just dont understand why the rod on the top of the pump is so easy to spin? On the chevys we built you had to use a decent drill to prime them.


----------



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

*Are you priming in reverse?*

Pontiac is different from a Chevy in that the firing order is reversed. I'm not sure if the oil pump cares but are you using your drill in reverse? That could play into this.

Hal
Hal Vatcher's Web Site


----------

